# Locking old posts



## kiwimac (Oct 2, 2004)

Hiya all,

I will be trolling back through posts which have not been replied to since June 2004 and / or which have all the appeal of cold, boiled lettuce and locking them.

Just part of the never-ending clean up which is the part of KiwimacMan.

 

Kiwimac


----------



## Crazy (Oct 2, 2004)

kiwimac said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> I will be trolling back through posts which have not been replied to since June 2004 and / or which have all the appeal of cold, boiled lettuce and locking them.
> 
> ...



And kiwi hath found his new powers. I predict an inquisition soon


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 3, 2004)

hehehehehehehe!

Today the forums, tomorrow the world!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)




----------

